# May I know how to take account in Rapidshare?



## pavarathy (Feb 21, 2007)

Guys what i have to do to get a RS premium account.
and if i have 10000 points what should i do to get the premium account?
pls help me.
thanks in advance


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 21, 2007)

pavarathy said:
			
		

> Guys what i have to do to get a RS premium account.
> and if i have 10000 points what should i do to get the premium account?
> pls help me.
> thanks in advance



To get a RS account. You need to money to them and send them to paypal or the services they have. You only get points if you have premium account. Points are converted to cash in which you can extent your account.

Btw :- You posted in wrong section.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 22, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> To get a RS account. You need to money to them and send them to paypal or the services they have. You only get points if you have premium account. *Points are converted to cash in which you can extent your account.*
> 
> Btw :- You posted in wrong section.


Wrong. Points are not converted to cash. When you have 10000 points....you have a choice....either extend the account for 30 days or make a new account valid for a month aswell


----------



## satyajit129 (Jul 7, 2007)

*I'm Sellin Rapidshare.com 1 Month  Accounts.*

Rate:
*1 month Account >> 6$ USD*
2 accounts >>11$
More than 2 accounts i.e. in Bulk >> 5$ per account
[Payment through paypal only]

COntact YM >> satyajit129
Account Given instantly after payment is done!

I know there might be an issue of trust as i am  a new member.
So here's proof with a picture of my rapidshare premium and collector accounts containing tons of points.

*maxupload.com/img/F6D5544B.jpg
-------------------------------------------------
*maxupload.com/img/0291959E.jpg
-------------------------------------------------

So i'm here for Fast Business!

Hurry. 1st customer to reply here gets 1 month account at 5$ only!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 2, 2007)

WE CAN RESUME RAPISHARE DOWNLOADS BY USING FIREFOX's built in download manger. NOTE : This works for 3 times only


----------



## jayakrishnan_m (Oct 3, 2008)

*www.adorn-india.com/

these guys are the official ressellers for RS accounts in india.
you can transfer money to their account and they will get you the account


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 4, 2008)

*rapidshare.com/resellers.html



> India
> Name:	Prakash & Company
> Website:*www.adorn-india.com
> Mail:	RsResellerIndia@Gmail.com
> ...


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

Use can use Credit card in PayPAl and the Transfer some money
Then register in rapidshare  by paying through your PayPAl account


----------

